# Gov shutting down travel to panhandle



## 1dime (Nov 30, 2017)

TALLAHASSEE, Fla. (WKRG/ASSOCIATED PRESS) –Governor Ron DeSantis said during his daily briefing Friday that checkpoints will be set up at state lines in Florida, limiting travel from covid-19 hot spots like Louisiana. Commercial vehicles would be allowed to move freely. DeSantis said that vacation rentals will also be suspended for two weeks, “if you’re coming from one of the epicenters, we probably think you should obey the directions of your state and local officials. And if they are telling you to shelter in place do that but don’t come here.” DeSantis says panhandle communities have relatively low numbers of cases and they want to keep it that way. 
The Governor said this is an effort to prevent people from traveling to Florida to escape other “hot spots” of the coronavirus.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with him 100%. And Every State should have it implemented too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You do realize that Florida has more cases than Louisiana? This is stupid.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You do realize that Florida has more cases than Louisiana? This is stupid.




Last I saw by less than 200 more. Look at the per capita infection rate. Haven’t looked up the numbers but LA has many millions fewer in population than FL.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He's not going to stop shit with his little road blocks. He invited all the spring breakers, it's there. If the numbers spike in Florida, it's not gonna be because of some ******** blockade running. It's gonna be all them idiots from all over that came in a month ago.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

New Orleans is the fastest growing problem area in the country maybe world.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

doesn't matter we will all be dead by 2098


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> doesn't matter we will all be dead by 2098


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

MrFish said:


> He's not going to stop shit with his little road blocks. He invited all the spring breakers, it's there. If the numbers spike in Florida, it's not gonna be because of some ******** blockade running. It's gonna be all them idiots from all over that came in a month ago.


That may be true, but less is more, especially in our low-density area right now. If a greater infection rate comes, it comes.

Besides, if they get turned around at the border, they could all just stop over and stay in Gulf Shores !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lawdog88 said:


> That may be true, but less is more, especially in our low-density area right now. If a greater infection rate comes, it comes.
> 
> Besides, if they get turned around at the border, they could all just stop over and stay in Gulf Shores !


Good thing the cajuns haven't figured out how to fly yet. Oh, wait.......


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You do realize that Florida has more cases than Louisiana? This is stupid.


You realize we only have 16 cases in Escambia county?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting. Since the order to shut down the beach in Okaloosa, the webcam at the Boardwalk seemed to be positioned at the hotel beachfront next to it.
There were a couple dozen on the beach behind the hotel, beach chairs next to each other and the beach bar was open.
Nobody around yesterday. Probably sent them back to wherever they came from to infect others.
Seems to be a select virus too, mainly infecting liberals and yankees.

Plus OP forgot to include this:

TALLAHASSEE, Fla. – Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis ordered Friday that anyone arriving in the state from Louisiana must self-quarantine like those arriving from New York already must because of the coronavirus pandemic.

DeSantis said he is expanding his quarantine order to include Louisiana after officials in the lightly hit Panhandle worried that people will flee New Orleans as the number of positive tests there climb. DeSantis said the Florida Highway Patrol and sheriff’s offices will set up checkpoints to screen cars arriving from Louisiana.

The order will require anyone who arrives from Louisiana to isolate themselves for two weeks under the threat of a misdemeanor conviction and a 60-day jail sentence. He already issued this week identical restrictions on travelers arriving from New York, New Jersey and Connecticut.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> You realize we only have 16 cases in Escambia county?


You have 16 CONFIRMED cases. You have much more than that running around. Once again, road blocks are not going to stop a virus. If you believe that then I would like to sell you some stock in Aerodyne Industries.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

The US will explode with cases because this is the US and you cant make anyone do anything and everybody is looking out for themselves with barely a thought for their fellow man. Prove me wrong. The virus moves in people, stop the people-stop the virus. But there are just too many people that dont give a crap and even some that think it's made up...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> You have 16 CONFIRMED cases. You have much more than that running around. Once again, road blocks are not going to stop a virus. If you believe that then I would like to sell you some stock in Aerodyne Industries.


So what is your solution? Lock yourself away for a month? A year? 10 years? 100 years?

Tell me the difference in people rushing the US border, coming in with no medical checks from countries that have viruses we've never dealt with...and people coming rushing the Florida border, coming from one of the hard hit areas?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

https://weartv.com/news/local/4-pas...ship-on-its-way-to-fort-lauderdale-03-27-2020


And here come some more for the Florida total. What the Heck! I do feel bad for those folks.


https://www.foxnews.com/travel/2-costa-cruise-ships-toward-florida-sick-crew-members


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Rhode Island is doing the same thing, but has their National Guard going door to door..


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Should have quarantined the US when I laughingly mentioned it....Then WE wouldnt be going through this shit right now...Extreme conditions need extreme remedies/fixes....Is the checkpoint going to work..Hell no..but there will be a hell of alot more dui's jailed in escambia county...probably carrying corona.....Did they think about that scenario....can of worms there.....Twilight Zone guys....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

At some point, we will reach the point where we are just going to have to live with this in the population just like any other virus or disease out there! Sorry, the government cannot keep you safe from this or any other disease! It's here to stay and be a part of cocktail of things in the wild that can get you! 

I can promise you that from November to now, there have been a ton of people that probably had this and are now fine! My own three kids came down with something in January that kept them out of school for almost two weeks. They tested negative for the flu!!!! 

I know many folks that were sick for 1-3 weeks with crap and it was flu negative. This was in January and February!

Cases are going to rise as more testing happens. And with that we are going to find that the death rate of this thing goes down with every positive test reported without a death! 

Right now, the governments across the country are in a race to say they are taking care of you the best! I don't need no government to take care of me! Sick and elderly people are always at risk of all kinds of things! Nothing new here! The governments across this country are causing the economy to tank, jobs to be lost, and people to depend on government more and more! Scary times indeed!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I am more disturbed by how readily some people seem to be willing to throw away their freedom than I am by this virus.

I get that DeSantis is trying to protect areas that are not yet heavily involved and I applaud the notion of trying to limit the spread during a pandemic, but I also think the 'just lock everyone in their homes by any means necessary' notion is a not a healthy one at all. We are literally destroying the economy and risking a full-blown depression, for the sake of the futile effort to stop a virus from doing what viruses do. At what point does the treatment become worse than the disease? 

It's true that roadblocks won't stop a virus. There is a reason the phrase 'going viral' means what it means. People can take steps to protect themselves if they want to, and they should be doing that, but robbing innocent people of their constitutional freedoms just seems wrong and disturbing to me. For the record, I am all for imposing travel bans. People need to stay in their own communities wherever possible, excepting that commercial shipping must be allowed to continue, one way or another. But locking people in their homes at the point of a gun (don't assume hyperbole here, when law enforcement or national guard enforce 'stay at home' orders, that's what that is) is just disturbing.

PS - and before anyone assumes I don't have skin in the game, I have two living parents age 82 and 73, two living in-laws age 80+, one with asthma, and a wife with autoimmune disease and asthma, so rest assured I have a vested interest in keeping my family safe - we have taken the measures we can take to protect ourselves and our families - we go get my wife's parents their groceries, or have them delivered, I have made sure my parents are staying home and taking infection control precautions any and every chance they get, loading up on vitamin C and probiotics, and we are working hard to make sure we don't spread germs to each other. That's what people should be doing. But calling for our government to engage martial law to lock us in our homes just feels antithetical to what it means to be an American.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

There is one thing we can all agree on, we can always count on the governments desire to seek more power.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So how many of you would be ok with a house next door that suddenly has 10 vehicles with New York plates parked in front of it? And the house across the street has the same?
Then get to be in line with them in the grocery store checkout line?
And they know they tested positive for the chineseflu?


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Did someone mention Spring Break?
https://twitter.com/TectonixGEO/status/1242628347034767361


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Handle the bug like this! Turn up the sound.

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=urYNy_1585190840


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think quarantining people from Lousy-Anna for 14 days is a good idea...and should be done even after the SARS-CoV-2 threat is over with.

14 days will give them time to clear out the crawfish, boudin and BS from their systems before letting them loose around normal people.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kanaka said:


> So how many of you would be ok with a house next door that suddenly has 10 vehicles with New York plates parked in front of it? And the house across the street has the same?
> Then get to be in line with them in the grocery store checkout line?
> And they know they tested positive for the chineseflu?


I wouldn't want to be near people with New York plates period. Not just because of the virus crap!:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

*Not enough*



kingfish501 said:


> 14 days will give them time to clear out the... BS from their systems before letting them loose around normal people.


14 days is not nearly enuff for this.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> kanaka said:
> 
> 
> > So how many of you would be ok with a house next door that suddenly has 10 vehicles with New York plates parked in front of it? And the house across the street has the same?
> ...


Yeah, they suck. New Jersey is even worse.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> The US will explode with cases because this is the US and you cant make anyone do anything and everybody is looking out for themselves with barely a thought for their fellow man. Prove me wrong. The virus moves in people, stop the people-stop the virus. But there are just too many people that dont give a crap and even some that think it's made up...



Well said. Here's a good example.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

My neighbor who is FHP officer and working on I-10 at the roadblock told me that at least 1 out of ten Lousianna vehicle’s which is 10% doesn’t know who they are. Because when they pull up at the roadblock they ask my him “do you know who I am “ ? And he tells them it doesn’t matter who you are . You are from Lousianna and need to turn around and go back .


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Florida, along with numerous other states, need to read the US Constitution regarding freedom of movement. There are other options rather than obliterating our rights as citizens. When we eliminate the Constitution, the USA ceases to exist.

_Freedom of movement under United States law. Freedom of movement under United States law is governed primarily by the Privileges and Immunities Clause of the United States Constitution which states, "The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States."_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_movement


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

photofishin said:


> Florida, along with numerous other states, need to read the US Constitution regarding freedom of movement. There are other options rather than obliterating our rights as citizens. When we eliminate the Constitution, the USA ceases to exist.
> 
> _Freedom of movement under United States law. Freedom of movement under United States law is governed primarily by the Privileges and Immunities Clause of the United States Constitution which states, "The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States."_
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_movement


Read what you cut and pasted. State decision. Feds are not limiting movement...the "several States" are doing it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol.... how many boats were at mcray over the past week or so. we arent helping ourselves, or are we....?


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Sorry Kingfish! Didn’t know you thought of yourself “above” normal people.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

PompClipper said:


> Sorry Kingfish! Didn’t know you thought of yourself “above” normal people.



“Here you are all equally worthless! And my orders are to weed out all non-hackers who do not pack the gear to serve”


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Read what you cut and pasted. State decision. Feds are not limiting movement...the "several States" are doing it.


Federal law trumps state law in most cases. States cannot eliminate your constitutional rights.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

kingfish501 said:


> Read what you cut and pasted. State decision. Feds are not limiting movement...the "several States" are doing it.



I think states cannot prohibit travel across state lines. The Feds can do it for commercial travel under the commerce clause but I'm not sure even the Feds can limit individual interstate travel.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

PompClipper said:


> Sorry Kingfish! Didn’t know you thought of yourself “above” normal people.


Didn't know that following the Constitution as written was being above "normal" people.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> I think states cannot prohibit travel across state lines. The Feds can do it for commercial travel under the commerce clause but I'm not sure even the Feds can limit individual interstate travel.


Public Health Sevice Act of 1944 says they can.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

photofishin said:


> Federal law trumps state law in most cases.


So how did all those maryjuana smoking states get the grass "legal"?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

*Property taxes*

I am lucky enough to have ownership of two properties in Florida although I am a legal resident of Louisiana. I do spend at this time about 70% of my time at my home in Louisiana where my work office is as well. My issue with the travel "ban" ( which this is attempting to be) is twofold :
1. It is totally unenforceable. There are a lot of backroads I can take that can get me into Florida w/o using I10 !


2. If I am basically being told I cannot use the properties that I outright own in Florida for a specific period of time, then I should not also be forced to pay property taxes for that same period of time ! This will be a legal issue for the state of Florida.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

lsucole said:


> I am lucky enough to have ownership of two properties in Florida although I am a legal resident of Louisiana. I do spend at this time about 70% of my time at my home in Louisiana where my work office is as well. My issue with the travel "ban" ( which this is attempting to be) is twofold :
> 1. It is totally unenforceable. There are a lot of backroads I can take that can get me into Florida w/o using I10 !
> 
> 
> 2. If I am basically being told I cannot use the properties that I outright own in Florida for a specific period of time, then I should not also be forced to pay property taxes for that same period of time ! This will be a legal issue for the state of Florida.


*1. It is totally unenforceable. There are a lot of backroads I can take that can get me into Florida w/o using I10 !*

You are correct, I-10 and I-95 are the only place a check point exists.


*2. If I am basically being told I cannot use the properties that I outright own in Florida for a specific period of time, then I should not also be forced to pay property taxes for that same period of time ! This will be a legal issue for the state of Florida
*

I have not seen where you are unable to use your property. Just that you have to "Self Quarantine" for 14 days when you come to Florida from Louisiana.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a cool but scary video about how something can spread...

PS there's been a roadblock into the keys for a few days now. Nobody but residents, delivery and employees.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Heh lsucole! Look at post #25 from Kingfish and he will let ya know what he really thinks of you coming to Florida.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sure said:


> The US will explode with cases because this is the US and you cant make anyone do anything and everybody is looking out for themselves with barely a thought for their fellow man. Prove me wrong. The virus moves in people, stop the people-stop the virus. But there are just too many people that dont give a crap and even some that think it's made up...


Caring about others can be accomplished in this crazy times and apply common sense to the rule of law and respecting human rights as well! 

I work in the DOD/Military and it's the same. One person craps their pants and everyone must wear a diaper! It's simply easier to restrict all than it is to restrict the disrespectful individuals. But we are witnessing what many people are willing to do/cooperate with for the sake of safety of others. 

This is an extreme version but think of this. Someone thinks that more firearms in the hands of people and in homes makes the country a dangerous place and kills more people. So it's their mission to end gun ownership!!!! 

Having a gun in the home will allow dumb idiots to cause harm. No doubt about that! But like it or not, we have the right to be dumb, ignorant people! That is the cost of freedom! Allowing a person that has no past criminal history or history of violence purchase a firearm is something we hold dear to our rights whether that person ends up shooting someone in cold blood! 

With freedom, comes an assumed risk of certain aspects in our life we must endure! What I am finding out is that a lot of people in these times are willing to give up their freedom for some safety and follow "recommended" safety precautions limiting our freedom to move, freedom to purchase certain items, freedom to question government officials etc...

It's not something I take lightly! Do I wish that people should be allowed to party like it's 1999 right now, probably not! But it is up to you and your family to take precautions for yourself and your family. I'm sorry, if I go out to get essentials, wash my hands when entering my home, change clothes in the garage (yes, I am doing this because my wife is immune compromised), take a shower each time I come home, I will likely not spread it to my wife.

If someone chooses to not have this talk with their family members about spreading this stuff, it's not up to the government to save us! It's my responsibility to save me and my family! It's on you and your family to have these conversations! If I had a child that disobeyed my wishes to not go party on a beach during spring break, that child would be bared from my home and contact with me and my wife! 

If that person gets infected and spreads it to the gas pump and the next person does not have good personal hygiene and spreads it to someone else, that's on them. Not the government. 

Sorry, I look to no one including the government to save me or protect me from anything in this world. But more and more people want the government to do more. Do more they say! Force people to stay home! Force businesses to not allow people to come into their places of business. Force people having a baby to only have one person at the hospital. Force people with known health issues such as gallbladder issues to postpone their surgery because it's not killing them just yet! But it could change with the drop of a hat and be life threatening! 

This is a strange time we are living in and I am not comfortable with the way that a majority of the populous is following blindly! 

JUST MY OPINION!!!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not quite a military/DOD kneejerk type reaction in that with this virus, the "disrespectful" ones cant always be identified before they go off and infect someone else. I have ZERO concern that ANY of what is going on right now is any type of rehearsed attempt at taking away rights or liberties. I gotta say that anyone who can look at what is happening in New York and complain about what's being done here...to avoid that...is just reckless. Its unprecedented, for various reasons, but it is a dangerous virus for a wide swath of "at risk" folks.

Good hygiene is great, when practiced. You can be surgically clean walking back into the house but what about the stuff you just toted in? Who was coughing or sneezing all over that in the last 24 hours? Always something... we'll be a nation of germaphobes by the end of all this but I'm still hopeful for a snap back to normality sooner or later.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm still waiting for things to return to "normal" after 9/11. 
I'm pretty confident that what we considered normal as little as 3 weeks ago, is gone. No crisis of this level, or the measures implemented to control it, ever ends. 
Just my $0.02 worth of experience.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

If you don’t like the way we do things in Florida then stay out of Florida.......


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Telum Pisces said:


> Caring about others can be accomplished in this crazy times and apply common sense to the rule of law and respecting human rights as well!
> 
> I work in the DOD/Military and it's the same. One person craps their pants and everyone must wear a diaper! It's simply easier to restrict all than it is to restrict the disrespectful individuals. But we are witnessing what many people are willing to do/cooperate with for the sake of safety of others.
> 
> ...


Do you get upset when people follow curfew restrictions after hurricanes or riots or mandatory evacuation orders too? America has NEVER been a "it's a free country and I can do anything I want" nation. Look back across history and you will see examples in every single decade of that evil big government/deep state telling citizens what can and can't happen.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

COVID By The Numbers: How Many Tested Positive And Negative At Sacred Heart; Escambia County Cases : NorthEscambia.com


Local online newspaper for North Escambia County Florida, Pensacola, Walnut Hill, Bratt, McDavid, Molino, Century, Cantonment, Atmore, Flomaton, News



www.northescambia.com




This was a good article on the actual numbers in our area.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Has any guidance been given on restriction of travel within FL, specifically from higher case rate areas to lower case rate areas such as the Panhandle?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Do you get upset when people follow curfew restrictions after hurricanes or riots or mandatory evacuation orders too? America has NEVER been a "it's a free country and I can do anything I want" nation. Look back across history and you will see examples in every single decade of that evil big government/deep state telling citizens what can and can't happen.


I think he was referring more to how quickly and easily people seem to be willing to just relinquish their freedoms to the government, or actually asking to have them taken away. It disturbs me, too. If you don't get that, then so be it, but I do.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> I think he was referring more to how quickly and easily people seem to be willing to just relinquish their freedoms to the government, or actually asking to have them taken away. It disturbs me, too. If you don't get that, then so be it, but I do.


Ding Ding, we have a winner! People are shaming anyone that questions authority one bit right now! That's a scary thought to me! If we are not free to question actions taken by our government, then I really feel for the USA in the near future!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am from the government and I am here to help.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> I am from the government and I am here to help.


Can you start by fixing the layout of this forum 😁


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

So am I today is the ist and the eagle shit today. Thank you uncle


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I am from the government and I am here to help.


Reagan said those are the most terrifying words in the English language.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Read what you cut and pasted. State decision. Feds are not limiting movement...the "several States" are doing it.


Federal law trumps state law. States cannot create a law or ordinance which eliminates someone's constitutional rights. This is why so many have a problem with sanctuary cities, states are openly ignoring Federal law. It's sad to me how so many who vote conservatively, are now so willing to let their freedoms go.


----------

